# Question about Tannin and fruit wine



## ap_winer (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm making an Apple/Raspberry wine (apple juice wine recipe from Jack keller's site, with added raspberries) and it uses 1/4 to 1/2 tsp Tannin. I put in 1/4 tsp to start. In the recipe, it then says:

... after additional 12 hours, add activated yeast and recover primary. Stir daily for 10 days, keeping covered. Taste wine to determine tannin adequacy. If not adequate, stir in 1/8 teaspoon additional tannin and set aside 4 hours. Taste again to determine if another 1/8 teaspoon is required. When satisfied, rack into gallon secondary and fit airlock...

How do you know if the amount of tannin is adequate like it suggests? What am I supposed to taste?

Thanks.

ap_winer


----------



## Luc (Sep 21, 2009)

Tannin gives your wine astringency, something that fruit other as grapes often lack (elderberries excepted).

The amount is arbitrary.
Let your taste buds decide.
if you like the wine as it is, leave it be.
If you like a more astringent wine add the extra tannin.

Luc


----------



## Tom (Sep 21, 2009)

Luc,
What kind of tannin you suggest?
There seams like there are different ones.


----------



## Luc (Sep 22, 2009)

If available look for grape tannin.
There is white tannin and red tannin available.

If you do not have any tannin availiable you could add a cup of strong tea. Not the fancy teas but plain black tea. Make it very strong.

If sometimes use tannorouge for reds and tannoblanc for whites.
That is not made from grape but from chessnut.

Luc


----------



## BettyJ (Sep 22, 2009)

Do the skins on plums have tannin? What about banana peels? I am never sure if I need to adjust the tannin I add according to what fruit I am using....
Also, will raisons also add tannin? I am full of tannin questions today


----------



## upper (Oct 1, 2009)

I am covered up in Elderberry seeds,should I save them?......Upper


----------



## Wade E (Oct 1, 2009)

Betty, the raisons will add some tannins but probably not much at all at the amount youll most likely be using. Upper, What do you think you want to use these seeds for?


----------



## upper (Oct 1, 2009)

I don'y know,could you crush them and use them for tannin in another barch of something?.Upper


----------



## Wade E (Oct 1, 2009)

Seeds usually give you a very bitter tannin which is not one you want and this is why when you press ypur grapes or fruit with seeds you dont press to hard or youll start to get an off flavor which can ruin your wine profile.


----------



## upper (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks Wade....Upper


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 1, 2009)

UP, send me some of those seeds, they may grow here in the sub arctic. Anybody know? Luc, you are pretty familiar with elderberries, would they grow here?

Serious, for once. LOL

UP, I'd be willing to talk to you if it's do-able.




Troy


----------



## Wade E (Oct 1, 2009)

They probably would as they grow just about everywhere. Not so sure at this point if they be any good for growing anymore. I truly have no idea as I dont have a green thumb.


----------

